# Sport Mats



## perm (Mar 7, 2007)

will B5 S4 sport mats fit in an allroad?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Sport Mats (perm)*

probably, but i doubt it would be a good fit. the B5 S4 is smaller inside than the allroad. If you are looking to purchase mats and they don't have them for the allroad, just buy A6 mats.
the B5 S4 was an A4 chassis, which is smaller than the A6 chassis, which the allroad is on. So while you could put the mats in there, i don't think they'd fit correctly.... not to mention it would look kinda stupid to have S4 logo mats in an allroad.


----------



## perm (Mar 7, 2007)

understandable well I dot even have my all road yet hopefully this weekend


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (perm)*

well congrats in advance....
buy allroad floormats. if those aren't available, buy A6 floormats. don't buy A4 or S4 floormats.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Yes congrats on your allroad purchase.
I would like to know what you consider a sport mat?
If you are talking a rubber all weather mat, yes, they are made OE for the allroad.


----------



## perm (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (eurocars)*

yea sorry I had a S4 and had some rubber mats with the S logo on them just tryin to be cheap I guess I will get allroad mats


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (perm)*

no problem trying to save a few bucks. if the anchors fit I'd use them
Then put that money into your first mod fund - which should be H-Sports.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_no problem trying to save a few bucks. if the anchors fit I'd use them
Then put that money into your first mod fund - which should be H-Sports.

sways?


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
sways?

Yep. Hotchkis #22815


----------

